# Help! Can't Identify Song! (R. Carlos Nakai?)



## Thesemindz (Feb 26, 2011)

Ok. I know this is a longshot. I have a scrap of music on an old burned cd of meditation/ambient music that I made back when Napster was still a real thing. I really like this song, but I don't know the name, the singer, or the album. And of course being meditation music, it doesn't really have any real lyrics, just chanting. I'm hoping somebody somewhere can give me any help at all in identifying or finding this tune.

Ok. Here's what I do know. The track that I have is 7:21 long, but the cd is so old it won't play all the way through, so I'm not sure if that's the complete length of the piece or not. I think it might have something to do with R Carlos Nakai, there's a lot of his stuff on the cd and it opens with a flute playing. After about a minute and a half, a woman's voice begins chanting.

Now, here's another problem. I can't identify what she's saying. It sounds like,

Ooh me dahb aya ah ooh ee ah
Or,
Ummid abayha ou-we ah *
Or maybe,
Om eedabaya Halloween-a

Whatever she's saying, I can't make it out. In addition to that, there's some deep male chants of "Om" and what sounds like handbells and wind chimes.

Please. If anybody can help me out. Please help. I'm going crazy. I've scoured the net. YouTube, google, iTunes, amazon. I've listened to hundreds and hundreds of 30 second music clips. It's not even about the song anymore. Now it's becoming an obsession.

If you know this song, or if you could even identify the chant, that would at least give me a place to start.

Please. I'm losing my mind.


-Rob


----------



## Big Don (Feb 26, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> Ok. I know this is a longshot. I have a scrap of music on an old burned cd of meditation/ambient music that I made back when Napster was still a real thing. I really like this song, but I don't know the name, the singer, or the album. And of course being meditation music, it doesn't really have any real lyrics, just chanting. I'm hoping somebody somewhere can give me any help at all in identifying or finding this tune.
> 
> Ok. Here's what I do know. The track that I have is 7:21 long, but the cd is so old it won't play all the way through, so I'm not sure if that's the complete length of the piece or not. I think it might have something to do with R Carlos Nakai, there's a lot of his stuff on the cd and it opens with a flute playing. After about a minute and a half, a woman's voice begins chanting.
> 
> ...


good luck


----------



## oaktree (Feb 26, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> Ok. I know this is a longshot. I have a scrap of music on an old burned cd of meditation/ambient music that I made back when Napster was still a real thing. I really like this song, but I don't know the name, the singer, or the album. And of course being meditation music, it doesn't really have any real lyrics, just chanting. I'm hoping somebody somewhere can give me any help at all in identifying or finding this tune.
> 
> Ok. Here's what I do know. The track that I have is 7:21 long, but the cd is so old it won't play all the way through, so I'm not sure if that's the complete length of the piece or not. I think it might have something to do with R Carlos Nakai, there's a lot of his stuff on the cd and it opens with a flute playing. After about a minute and a half, a woman's voice begins chanting.
> 
> ...


This is just what I think it may be I am looking at the words to chant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDUdT5z_CBU&playnext=1&list=PLA2859F280FBDED05

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jdfDCDZd9o&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_EEt20MgHQ&feature=related

all these meditation music sound the same. I was trying to find the closest that I thought match the mantra.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 26, 2011)

Thesemindz said:


> Ok. I know this is a longshot. I have a scrap of music on an old burned cd of meditation/ambient music that I made back when Napster was still a real thing. I really like this song, but I don't know the name, the singer, or the album. And of course being meditation music, it doesn't really have any real lyrics, just chanting. I'm hoping somebody somewhere can give me any help at all in identifying or finding this tune.
> 
> Ok. Here's what I do know. The track that I have is 7:21 long, but the cd is so old it won't play all the way through, so I'm not sure if that's the complete length of the piece or not. I think it might have something to do with R Carlos Nakai, there's a lot of his stuff on the cd and it opens with a flute playing. After about a minute and a half, a woman's voice begins chanting.
> 
> ...



Dude, find someone with a Smartphone and something like Soundhound and see if it can identify it.  I have been SHOCKED at some of the bizzare obscure stuff it has identified for me.


----------

